# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Beamforming (+ Ruckus BeamFlex On-Antenna Phased Arrays )

## BillGeo

*Διαβάστε το παρακάτω άρθρο/test απο τον Tom.
Ειναι εντυπωσιακό και πιστεύω θα είναι κατι που θα ξανακουσουμε στο μέλλον.*
_(πιο ενδιαφέρον εχουν οι σελίδες 6,7 και οι φωτο της pcb κεραίας(ων) στην σελ._ 

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/bea ... ,2390.html

*Και ενα "demo" απο το site τους*
http://www.ruckuswireless.com/asset/watch/1



_ps. Δεν βρηκα καπου τα προιοντα τους. Μαλλον δεν εχουν βγει "retail" ακομα._

----------

